# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  "Tërmetin në Dibër e bëri zoti"

## vampiro

...si dënim 




> 2 jave me pare, ne letren e Sinodit te Shenjte te KOASH, si kunderpergjigje ndaj ligjit te "Kunder Diskriminimit" te qeverise shqiptare qe lejon martesat e te njejtes gjini, peshkopet e Kishes thane me pak fjale: "mos te prekim ligjet natyrore te caktuara nga vete Perendia, se sa here qe i prekim, fatkeqesi bien mbi ato shoqeri".
> 
> Dje mesova na lajme se nje termet 7 ballesh ka rene ne Shqiperi, me epiqender Peshkopine, rrethin qe mban emrin e nje Peshkopi. Rastesi apo paralajmerim nga Perendia?
> 
> Albo
> 
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...6&postcount=34

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> *Ballkani mund të goditet nga një tërmet i madh*...
> ...





> Keato jane vetemse parashikime te shkencetareve, por e verteta eshte ne dijenine e 
> 
> All-llahut xh.sh.


Sic duket nuk eshte i vetmi qe e mendon ashtu.

----------


## vampiro

çin të besojm tashi, zotin e albos apo zotin e explorerit.. tërmet njëri, tërmet tjetri. punë dreqi

----------


## Apollyon

> Dje mesova na lajme se nje termet 7 ballesh ka rene ne Shqiperi, me epiqender Peshkopine, rrethin qe mban emrin e nje Peshkopi. Rastesi apo paralajmerim nga Perendia?


Ishte paralajmerim ky? Sa te thelle qe jan kta besimtaret, per cdo levizje toke qe behet, apo per ndonje shi qe bie, normale fajet i kan njerzit sepse jan te degjeneruar. 

Me mall te bie ndonje pike shi, apo te levizi ndonje pllake tektonike poshte tokes, se del e gjith shqiperia e degjeneruar. E ku? Ne Peshkopi!! Po pse nuk ra termeti ne Tropoje se Saliu eshte nga Tropoja, eshte ai qe do te miratoje Ligjin per pederastet.

Ah po, rruget e "*allahut xh.sh edhe jezusit V.F.L.P*" jan infinit, kush jam un per te gjykuar!

 :pa dhembe:

----------


## Luarasi

Cafre ka te beje dibra me ligjin per homot, po ndeshkohen njerezit e gabuar.

----------


## Kavir

Po Zoti eshte largpames. Ai ecen me shprehjen "Bjeri pragut te degjoje penxherja. Pra ia fut te pafajshmit, qe te zene mend te fajshmit.

Po dmth fajin e termetit e ka Berisha se ai e beri projektligjin.
Poshte qeveria.


Deri me sot kisha degjuar: "I futi Zoti kancer, se shau gjyshin tim nga plaka" apo "E vrau Zoti se fliste me llafe te pista". Por tani doli qe Zoti na jep termete per fajin e Berishes.  :perqeshje:  
Imagjinoj sikur te kete vertet Zot. Me ke do kete me shume inat, me mua qe jam ateist, apo me dike qe e nxjerr Zotin legen. Se nje Zot qe u jep termete njerezve me te varfer, sepse i ngrefet ca tipave te nxjerrin ligje idiote.....legen del.

----------


## Marduk

Nuk eshte puna e Zotit ne Termet por berthama e Tokes e cila s'te vet ka i ke dajt...

Thjesht ne Japoni ndodhin 4 termete ne Muaj, por kjo eshte qe e ka Epiqendren e fort dhe rrymat e forta qe Termeti ndodh shpeshher ne Japoni...

Por prap se prap nuk shkakton asgje Termeti Pse? Sepse teknologjia e fort i ka bere Arkitektet qe te mos renohen Ndertesat, Shtepit etj...

Me t'mira...

----------


## darwin

Ka dhe gjëra të tjera më të çuditshme se një tërmet apo cunam, që zoti  ka mundësi dhe madje dëshirë t'i bëjë.. p.sh, te ky fëmija 1 vjeçar:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=114678







Nxirrni në mundni ndonjë varg nga kurani a bibla me shpjegimin përkatës.

----------


## Atheist

> Imagjinoj sikur te kete vertet Zot. Me ke do kete me shume inat, me mua qe jam ateist, apo me dike qe e nxjerr Zotin legen. Se nje Zot qe u jep termete njerezve me te varfer, sepse i ngrefet ca tipave te nxjerrin ligje idiote.....legen del.


Ka zgjidhje shumë të thjeshtë. Nqs KOASH-i apo KMSH-ja pohojnë se tërmetin e shkaktoi "zoti" i tyre, atëherë dibranët si të dëmtuar në pronë private kanë çdo të drejtë të kërkojnë dëmshpërblim në vlerën e dëmtimit nga përfaqësuesit e "zotit" në Shqipëri.

Kështu KOASH-i dhe KMSH-ja të bëjnë gati llogarinë sa herë që ndodhin fatkeqësi natyrore në Shqipëri (që nuk janë "fatkeqësi natyrore" por "ndëshkime të zotit").

----------


## ilia spiro

Per ata qe besojne ne Zot sipas menyres se tyre, ky termet duhet te jete nje ndeshkim.
Shkencerisht nuk ka qene e mundur te shpjegohen shkaqet e termeteve, megjithese njeriu po kapercen galaktikat.
Kjo do te thote se termetet jane ndeshkime nga Zoti per njerezit.

Me keq do te ndodhe po te miratoje parlamenti ligjin e homoseksualeve,...

----------


## _ronald_

Siperfaqja e tokes eshte ne levizje konstante dhe te ngadalte dhe termetet ndodhin kur presioni rizultant tejkalon kapacitetin e materialit shkembor per ta suportuar.Termetet ndodhin shpesh ne kufijte e pllakave tektonike ne te cilat litosfera tokesore eshte e ndare.Ngjarjet sizmike qe verifikohen ne kufijte e pllakave quhen termete interpllake(interplacca).Termetet qe ndodhin me ralle dhe jane ne brendesi te pllakave te litosferes quhen termete intrapllake(intraplacca).

Termetet nuk ndodhin me urdhrin e allahut apo te zotit :perqeshje: 


Kaloni mire.

----------


## prenceedi

Ilia te rruafte shkolla ..................*kujdes kosheren se bleta te paska ikur*
termetet nuk mund te parashikohen Ilia jo se nuk dihen shkaqet............
po me mire futi ndonje te lexuar bibles ti se per gje tjeter nuk je ..........te pakten aty do gjesh ngushellim per veten

----------


## Mr.DD

> ...si dënim


Hahahha kjo ishte me e bukura qe kam degjuar ndonjehere....

----------


## lamb-of-god

E kush pra mos e beri natyra???

----------


## Apollyon

> E kush pra mos e beri natyra???


Po pse o te trashe, ku i gjetet ju te degjeneruarit ne Gjorice te Dibres vajtet i gjetet? Po sju vjen zor nga vetja qe cdo gje e lidhni me ndeshkim te allahut xh.sh edhe te jezusit V.F.L.P ?

Njerzit si puna juaj po e shkaterrojne kte bote edhe po sjellin percarje mes njerzimit.

----------


## Mr.DD

> Po pse o te trashe, ku i gjetet ju te degjeneruarit ne Gjorice te Dibres vajtet i gjetet? Po sju vjen zor nga vetja qe cdo gje e lidhni me ndeshkim te allahut xh.sh edhe te jezusit V.F.L.P ?
> 
> Njerzit si puna juaj po e shkaterrojne kte bote edhe po sjellin percarje mes njerzimit.


Plotesisht dakort me ty shoku , rende fare muhabeti

----------


## Gjinokastra

> E kush pra mos e beri natyra???


Jo jo , Zoti e bëri ! 

 :pa dhembe: 

Injoranca e këtyre njerëzve nuk ka limit !

----------


## Aikido

Po në Xhakarta - Indonezi që u bë lesh e li, dhe atje është 98% e popullsisë Muslimane, si ka mundësi që i ndëshkojë në këtë mënyrë All-llahu Xh.Sh? Apo se kanë kryer mëkate pedofilie duke i martuar fëmijët që 7 - 8 vjeç. Ikni o mëndje të vogla lexoni ndonjë idiotllik se lat nam. Anglia ka 5 - 6 vjet dhe nuk i ka ndodhurë gjë nga Zoti, po nga terroristat Islamik që i vën bomba trenave. Pupupu, me çfarë hapash po rritet injoranca, smundje e fundëshekullit...

----------


## Klevi

Habiet kur shof keto lloj temash ... Bie termet sepse do miratohet ligji ...
Edhe nje her puna e ligjit esht hedhur per ti heq vemendjen popullit nga zjedhjet .
Sa per me teper lidhni zoti per cdo gje me duket se e keni pa filmin e moisiut se ska mundesi.
Nje info per ju esht qe sa her ndrron stina e veres me vjesht bie termet sepse bie dhe shi mushen pjesa e poshteme e tokes qe jan dhe shkallet tektonike....

----------


## Atheist

Jemi në vitin 2009 dhe shikoni në ç'nivel është truri i fetarëve (nqs. mund të quhet tru). Tani përfytyroni pak se si mund të kenë qenë fetarët 2000 vjet e 1500 vjet më parë...

----------

